# Wanted



## JBarnz008 (Jun 16, 2008)

No thread on this BADASS movie? No Way. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a57QqemrZmM[/YOUTUBE]

Dying to see this movie.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

As am I. I wanna see how they curve the bullet.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've already watched that trailer, I just want to show the whole "training him" scene. When's this coming out again?


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 16, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I've already watched that trailer, I just want to show the whole "training him" scene. When's this coming out again?



11 days...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks alright, but from the trailers I've seen, it is trying too hard to be the Matrix.

Plus, Angelina Jolie may be hotter than that ugly skank in the Matrix, but she's still an ugly skank in my mind. A slighlty less ugly skank. 

I'm still looking forward to seeing this movie. On DVD.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jun 16, 2008)

/watching for the curved bullet/


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 16, 2008)

I searched this up on  and it says it's loosely based on a comic book...?.who woulda thunk it?!...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Isn't everything in Hollywood based, loosely based, or stolen line-by-line from something these days?


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2008)

lol at curving bullets


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 16, 2008)

been waiting for this one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

To curve a bullet you must first realize there is no bullet.


----------



## Spidey (Jun 16, 2008)

The only thing that worries me is that the comic is based on around supervillians, and they seem to have taken all the super stuff out and just made it assassin and stuff. However it still looks damn awesome, and my girlfriend and i have advanced tickets to see it this wednesday.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 17, 2008)

They had me for a little bit during the trailer.

Then I heard the line "Curve the Bullet"


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2008)

ill probably watch it


----------



## Angelus (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw the trailer a few days ago, and I'm not impressed at all. Curving Bullets don't seem very interesting to me...

I'd buy the DVD for 10 bucks though ^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2008)

This movie looks pretty cool, I like the set up better than the Matrix already just because its not some silly psycological trip up that turns into them throwing lines from a philosophy book at you for two hours. And the curving the bullet thing is in how they pull the gun as the bullet comes out. It's not anything to do with psychic power, from what I see they just appear to be really fast and agile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

I can see "curving the bullet" being a lame gimmic throughout the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2008)

Well there are other cool stunts, like them shooting bullets out of the air or I saw someone get in a moving car as it was sliding around a corner with the door open. I can actually think of some pretty cool directions they could take this. I just hope they take enough uses for this power and execute it in weird ways and that the story isn't too bland and predictable to keep me interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

C'mon, man, you know what this movie will turn out to be. Shitty story, under-use of the better qualities, and over-use of the other "cool" ones. Curve the bullet! CURVE IT! 

Movies always seem to miss it. From the trailer I saw, with them jumping over cars, curving bullets, jumping from one window of a building to another--in slow motion, no less--it's gonna just be a wannabe Matrix.


----------



## Iria (Jun 18, 2008)

The guy that directed this is named Timur Bekmambetov and he did a couple of bad ass Russian movies called "Nochnoy dozor" and "Dnevnoy dozor" ("Nightwatch" and "Daywatch") that are among my favorites.

I am really looking forward to this one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

I saw Nigthwatch. It was boring.


----------



## Iria (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man I thought it was good.

Anyway I'll be seeing this one in the theatres.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Rental. I like the style of directing (the keyboard "fuck you" when he smacked someone with it) and the actions scenes look well-done though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

Eh, the premise was good, but the movie just felt so slow and boring. I think they could've done more with it, and they ended up making it shit. Haven't seen Daywatch, but based on Nightwatch, I probably never will.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that's the biggest problem with movies like this, is they have a glorious premise, but it never gets used enough.


----------



## Spidey (Jun 18, 2008)

In an interview with Mark Millar, the writer of the comic, he said the first ten minutes or so were almost panel for panel from the comic, which gives me some hope. even if they have taken out all the supervillans. I will miss Shithead the most


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 18, 2008)

I heard this movie is actually good so i might check it out 
its around 94 mins or so and is full of action 
pure popcorn flick at worse


----------



## Incubus (Jun 18, 2008)

"Curve the bullet"

lol, no


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

Incubus said:


> "Curve the bullet"
> 
> lol, no



Hollywood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

94 minutes? No thanks. I don't like shelling out the big bucks for a movie under 2 hours.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2008)

It's under 2 hours? Shit, what the hell?


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was thinking good things at first, then I read about how much it differed from the comic, so no thanks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2008)

Iria said:


> The guy that directed this is named Timur Bekmambetov and he did a couple of bad ass Russian movies called "Nochnoy dozor" and "Dnevnoy dozor" ("Nightwatch" and "Daywatch") that are among my favorites.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this one



God did those movies suck. The only reason why anyone gave a shit about them was because of the trailer. Even the subtitles sucked.



CrazyMoronX said:


> 94 minutes? No thanks. I don't like shelling out the big bucks for a movie under 2 hours.



I'd rather have a short movie with good pacing than a long drawn out borefest (transformers, PotC 1-3).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Transformers was cool. Short movies are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ya I'm pretty upset as well at the length of the movie, but I'm betting it'll be non-stop action all the way through so I guess It'll be worth it.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 19, 2008)

All I have to say is,Thank God the movie isn't based off of the Comic Book.

The premise is more interesting for the Movie IMO.

In the comic book,it's about Wesley Gibson who works a shitty office job,has an average lifestyle which includes his Girlfriend fucking his best friend.One day his father is killed,and as it turns out his father was a big time Super Villain.He is recruited into a super villain league called The Fraternity because of his natural abilities that he got from his father(Super Accuracy with guns).His daily accomplishments include killing innocent people,rape,and senseless violence among other things.

Wesley also has a strong resemblance to Eminem IMO. 

In the movie it seems they kept the basic premise of Wesley working a shitty office job,but The Fraternity in the movie is a league of Assassin's,and kind of Anti-Heroish in a way(If you agree that killing anybody no matter how evil they are is still morally wrong).

The movie will more than likely turn out to be good.If it's one thing that I am worried about it will be Angelina Jolie's acting.She hasn't exactly been that convincing or All that special in the most recent movies that she's been in IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Super villians, eh? Sounds like my kind of movie. Too bad it has that ugly whore in it and it's only 94 minutes long.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah the Super Villains was interesting,but it just wouldn't work IMO,if they did straight up based it off of the Comic Books.They could have Villains,but it couldn't be too ridiculous and they would have to tone some of the stuff down that was in the Comic,to make it at least somewhat presentable. 

Super Accuracy is at least somewhat plausible(In comparison to Super Strength,Flight,Super speed,etc...),but there were literally people with Super Powers,and Mutants in the Comic Book.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of comic book. Did anyone ever get naked? And were their tits huge?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Aw, shucks. I guess I'll look into it, but I will also be downloading giant-boob porn alongside it.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol.

Just DL some hentai


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Short movies are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Well, a french man made La Jet?e, which is only 28 minutes long.

So ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)=french...so I guess your right. But La Jet?e was amazing, better than the two hour remake. Besides, why the hate for short movies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, a french man made La Jet?e, which is only 28 minutes long.
> 
> So ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)=french...so I guess your right. But La Jet?e was amazing, better than the two hour remake. Besides, why the hate for short movies?


Oh, I have no problem with short films in general. As long as they're free on IFC.

Anyone who pays for a 28 minute movie is being seriously ripped off.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone who pays for a 28 minute movie is being seriously ripped off.



It came with another movie. >_>

*Hides the reciept*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, in that case, did it have any nudity?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, in that case, did it have any nudity?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 19, 2008)

This movie looks unbelieveably corny. I will either wait for DVD release, or just not bother at all.


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to see this.  I didn't at first, though.  It wasn't until I saw the European trailer on G4 that I really went, .



Plus, Morgan Freeman?  Hell yes.


----------



## Black * Star (Jun 19, 2008)

the comic was great imo.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 20, 2008)

This movie is going to be shit, no doubt about it. It's nothing like the comic book, what the fuck is the point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> This movie is going to be shit, no doubt about it. It's nothing like the comic book, what the fuck is the point.



"Its not like the comic."

"It's not like the book." 

I get tired of hearing that, books and movies are different mediums with different audiences and budgets. Many of the changes made are to 1) Widen the audience. 2) Fit time constraints or 3)Modernize or localize


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Its not like the comic."
> 
> "It's not like the book."
> 
> I get tired of hearing that, books and movies are different mediums with different audiences and budgets. Many of the changes made are to 1) Widen the audience. 2) Fit time constraints or 3)Modernize or localize


Yeah, I hate all those stuck-up comic/book nerds that cry about the movies not following the books, or the books being better.

They are all fucks. Fucks, I say! FUCKS!

Except when it's something like the Juggernaut in X-Men 3. Then we're cool when we complain because he was bullshit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Except when it's something like the Juggernaut in X-Men 3. Then we're cool when we complain because he was bullshit.



What ya talking about? Juggernaut was fine in X-men 3. It's not like they made him a muta-...

God that was bullshit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I hate all those stuck-up comic/book nerds that cry about the movies not following the books, or the books being better.
> 
> They are all fucks. Fucks, I say! FUCKS!
> 
> Except when it's something like the Juggernaut in X-Men 3. Then we're cool when we complain because he was bullshit.



I mean I love Fight Club the book and the film, the endings are different obviously. But they're both still good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean I love Fight Club the book and the film, the endings are different obviously. But they're both still good.



IMO, if you can not nail the book perfectly on film, try something different with the material. I don't want to watch a weaker version of the book, there's no reason to.

I'd rather have them do something like Blade Runner which is thematically very different from the novel it was based on, over the first two Harry Potter films which were slavishly devoted to the books but were long, clunky, and boring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> IMO, if you can not nail the book perfectly on film, try something different with the material. I don't want to watch a weaker version of the book, there's no reason to.
> 
> I'd rather have them do something like Blade Runner which is thematically very different from the novel it was based on, over the first two Harry Potter films which were slavishly devoted to the books but were long, clunky, and boring.



In the case of Fight club they made it more about the twist than the book was, the book reveals whats going on earlier and the way the characters handle it are different. In the movie they played up the love story and the twist, which I liked both takes.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In the case of Fight club they made it more about the twist than the book was, the book reveals whats going on earlier and the way the characters handle it are different. In the movie they played up the love story and the twist, which I liked both takes.



I wasn't criticizing Fight Club.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2008)

I know, I was stating how it went down.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2008)

The early indicators on Rotten Tomatoes are promising.  I think this will be a well reviewed film...and that certainly never hurts box office wise.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the trailers, it looks pretty damn good. Could have chosen someone for the leading role though.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 21, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> This movie is going to be shit, no doubt about it. It's nothing like the comic book, what the fuck is the point.



Yes,and Thank God it is nothing like the Comics.

Some thing's would just not work well on the big screen.I thought the Comic was decent,but in no way shape or form worth of movie material.It had a super weak ending,and some of the other stuff that happens is just too weird.

I seriously don't understand why people always moan about some book movies not being a Str8 Book to movie adaptation.For some thing's Yes,but you are moaning for a Book to Movie adaptation,when the Comic Book was strange,and Average at best IMO.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In the case of Fight club they made it more about the twist than the book was, the book reveals whats going on earlier and the way the characters handle it are different. In the movie they played up the love story and the twist, which I liked both takes.



<3 The Fight Club series.I actually in some ways enjoyed the Movie more than the Book.Ed Norton and Brad Pitt were both immaculate.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I like the trailers, it looks pretty damn good. Could have chosen someone for the leading role though.



why don't u like the guy they have now?


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't read the comics, but the guy in the lead role looks fine.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 23, 2008)

See, I loved Lord of the Rings, even though the books were better. I liked it because you could see the reasons they changed this, or dropped that. But Wanted is about SuperVILLIANS. So, I'm sorry if I want it to have a little bit of a resembelance to the fucking comic it is "adapting" from.

This just seems like a lame cash-in. Hey guys, let's just call it Wanted and have it nothing to do about the actual fucking comic...BRILLIANT!

How would you like it if Sin City was about gays trying to fit into the deep south. You probably fucking wouldn't. How about Jurassic Park being about captured Aliens. Assassins aren't the same as Super VILLIANS no matter how you fucking slice it.

EDIT: To me it shows a lack of creativity on the director's part. Like he had a story outlined for a different movie, but couldn't think up good enough characters to make it, so he threw in some of the Wanted characters, turned them into assassins and called it a day. If he wants to make a movie about assassins, im fine with that, just dont try and fake people out that enjoyed the fucking comic by calling it Wanted and changing everything about Wanted that made it unique.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> See, I loved Lord of the Rings, even though the books were better. I liked it because you could see the reasons they changed this, or dropped that. But Wanted is about SuperVILLIANS. So, I'm sorry if I want it to have a little bit of a resembelance to the fucking comic it is "adapting" from.
> 
> This just seems like a lame cash-in. Hey guys, let's just call it Wanted and have it nothing to do about the actual fucking comic...BRILLIANT!
> 
> ...



Its an adaptation, just because the thing you liked isn't the main focus don't watch it... 

How would you like it if in Fight Club instead of the post modernism they focused on the Tyler Durden and narrator duality? Oh wait they did that. Quit your bitching people are tired of hearing the same complaint about every movie that comes out based on something...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its an adaptation, just because the thing you liked isn't the main focus don't watch it...
> 
> How would you like it if in Fight Club instead of the post modernism they focused on the Tyler Durden and narrator duality? Oh wait they did that. Quit your bitching people are tired of hearing the same complaint about every movie that comes out based on something...



I'll bitch if I want. What the fuck are you going to do about it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2008)

Call you a little girl? I don't know. 

I get sick of people bitching about perfectly good movies that were inspired by books...That's all this is. We're not talking about CONGO here, Hell you haven't even seen it or what they're going to do with it and you've already judged it because "Waaa its not like the comic." 

Neither was Constantine, neither are half the comic movies that come out. Things get changed in the transfer, besides most of the bad guys from the Wanted Comics are just lame representations of DC bad guys...most of which were pretty lame in the first place.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

People, there is no way that Wanted would have been adapted into a film by studios without being heavily altered.

The whole comic seemed like a big fuck you to fans of superhero comics. Maybe I should reread the series again, but that's how I felt about it. The main character is not a anti-hero, he was a flat out bastard. A fucking rapist. No one would use a character like that for a summer blockbuster(the main character anyway). Even if they kept the villain angle, it would be heavily changed because the majority of the audience want the bad guy dead at the end, how would you do that when the main guy is the big douche. If you going to complain, focus on the studios not taking a chance with darker themes, not that some comic is getting a movie that is merely inspired(at best) by it. 

The constant bitching about this is just getting really annoying. It's almost as bad as the constant cries about the Watchmen movie, which is actually a adaption to give a shit about.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2008)

i'm gonna curve a bullet, but i can't even curve a bowling ball without getting tendinitis


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> People, there is no way that Wanted would have been adapted into a film by studios without being heavily altered.
> 
> The whole comic seemed like a big fuck you to fans of superhero comics. Maybe I should reread the series again, but that's how I felt about it. The main character is not a anti-hero, he was a flat out bastard. A fucking rapist. No one would use a character like that for a summer blockbuster(the main character anyway). Even if they kept the villain angle, it would be heavily changed because the majority of the audience want the bad guy dead at the end, how would you do that when the main guy is the big douche. If you going to complain, focus on the studios not taking a chance with darker themes, not that some comic is getting a movie that is merely inspired(at best) by it.
> 
> The constant bitching about this is just getting really annoying. It's almost as bad as the constant cries about the Watchmen movie, which is actually a adaption to give a shit about.



I want my fucking Sandman movie.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Call you a little girl? I don't know.
> 
> I get sick of people bitching about perfectly good movies that were inspired by books...That's all this is. We're not talking about CONGO here, Hell you haven't even seen it or what they're going to do with it and you've already judged it because "Waaa its not like the comic."
> 
> Neither was Constantine, neither are half the comic movies that come out. Things get changed in the transfer, besides most of the bad guys from the Wanted Comics are just lame representations of DC bad guys...most of which were pretty lame in the first place.



Then don't fucking call it Wanted if it has nothing to do with the fucking comic.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

It does have something to do with the comic. They just changed a couple of things. It's no big deal.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2008)

Jotun said:


> They had me for a little bit during the trailer.
> 
> Then I heard the line "Curve the Bullet"



Yeah, that really doesn't appeal to me. lol. It just sounds too lame/cheesy for me. I don't think I'll be seeing this movie. If I do it won't be in the theatre anyway.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Same here. It's DVD for me.

There's other movies I'd rather see.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> It does have something to do with the comic. They just changed a couple of things. It's no big deal.



Changing the main point of the comic kinda defeats the purpose of having the thing called after a cretin comic 

It looks like another Matrix wannabe to be honest. I'll pass on it, hancock, hellboy 2, and dark knight all seem better and more worth the money.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *Changing the main point* of the comic kinda defeats the purpose of having the thing called after a cretin comic
> 
> It looks like another Matrix wannabe to be honest. I'll pass on it, hancock, hellboy 2, and dark knight all seem better and more worth the money.



I didn't say "change the main point". I said "changed a couple of things." 

But yea, I agree. Those three movies are worth it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 24, 2008)

fuck yeah sick movie


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Same here. It's DVD for me.
> 
> There's other movies I'd rather see.



There's nothing this coming Friday I want to see...I mean since all that's coming out is this and Wall-E and that looks dumb as Hell to me. 



crazymtf said:


> Changing the main point of the comic kinda defeats the purpose of having the thing called after a cretin comic
> 
> It looks like another Matrix wannabe to be honest. I'll pass on it, hancock, hellboy 2, and dark knight all seem better and more worth the money.



I wish that movie had never been made [the Matrix] everything gets accused of copying it and while there may be some validity it means that some really good movies might never get out of that shadow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't drop the Matrix bomb too lightly, but even I thought it looked Matrixy. Especially when the guy jumps through a window, slow motion on his face and the glass peeling away, jumps to another building through another window, while shooting his gun, in slow motion.

If that doesn't scream Matrix wannabe, what does?


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ No, they were probably inspired by The Matrix and adapted that style in their directing.



> There's nothing this coming Friday I want to see...I mean since all that's coming out is this and Wall-E and that looks dumb as Hell to me.



Well I mean over the span of July too. I don't go to the movies every week cause $9 a ticket is torture for me. 



> I wish that movie had never been made [the Matrix] everything gets accused of copying it and while there may be some validity it means that some really good movies might never get out of that shadow.


I love that movie. 

But I somewhat agree, people tend to blame it on the Matrix whenever a film has fight scenes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Well I mean over the span of July too. I don't go to the movies every week cause $9 a ticket is torture for me.
> 
> I love that movie.
> 
> But I somewhat agree, people tend to blame it on the Matrix whenever a film has fight scenes.



You need to find a boyfriend who you can milk for money and have take you around for movies...get em now before the wise up and stop passing their money out!


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a great idea, except I just moved and its summer and I don't know anyone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> That's a great idea, except I just moved and its summer and I don't know anyone.



Not that hard, just get out there and start showing some leg...there were actually these girls who used to go to the theater in San Antonio and hope to flirt with guys until they got in. Sometimes the extent they would go to was pretty frightening...but nine dollars is nine dollars I guess.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Boobs and legs for a nine dollar ticket. That sounds plausible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

I would pay for a friend just because I don't like going alone all that much...but all my friends want to see other movies instead of this. 

I plan to be there opening day!


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Please don't tell me their going to see Wall-E.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Please don't tell me their going to see Wall-E.



Some of them are, and some of them are going to see the Happening (again) and then some want to see other older movies that came out a while back.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's nothing this coming Friday I want to see...I mean since all that's coming out is this and Wall-E and that looks dumb as Hell to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that movie had never been made [the Matrix] everything gets accused of copying it and while there may be some validity it means that some really good movies might never get out of that shadow.



I don't claim movies are like matrix unless i feel they really look like it and this does. 300 has like 30 slow motion things but i don't claim matrix. It's just this movie looks like it could be matrix 4.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Matrix has a style of directing, and this movie adapted some of it. So what? Lots of movies adapt styles from other movies, its nothing new. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Some of them are, and some of them are going to see the Happening (again) and then some want to see other older movies that came out a while back.



They should see The Incredible Hulk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Still, can't say it doesn't _look_ like the Matrix.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Please don't tell me their going to see Wall-E.



Wall-E looks better than this.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still, can't say it doesn't _look_ like the Matrix.



Except with a different more unattractive skank as the love interest. Her wrists look about as thick as a ruler.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Wall-E looks better than this.



I'd take an action flick over a kid's movie any day.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Except with a different more unattractive skank as the love interest. Her wrists look about as thick as a ruler.



Yep, Jolie is ugly as hell.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'd take an action flick over a *kid's movie any day.*



I'd take a movie with depth(hopefully anyway) over a shallow movie trying to be cool. The keyboards buttons and a tooth spelling "Fuck you," come on.

*Thinks about all the recent posts*
I'm really pessimistic aren't I?



BladeofTheChad said:


> Yep, Jolie is ugly as hell.


Plus her prior love life doesn't seem that inviting. I find it hard to really think about sleeping someone who could have done her own brother. I don't know why Brad Pitt is with her, he could get any tail he wants.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the keyboard spelling "fuck you".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'd take a movie with depth(hopefully anyway) over a shallow movie trying to be cool. The keyboards buttons and a tooth spelling "Fuck you," come on.
> 
> *Thinks about all the recent posts*
> I'm really pessimistic aren't I?
> ...



Wall-E just looks boring, why did Disney make that? Even the preview isn't funny...at least this looks somewhat humorous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Finally, people not all caught up in the sexy hype of Jolie. She's ugly and I hate her. 

I agree about Wall-E. Movie looks like awful shit mixed together with pure failure and idiotic fuckfest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Finally, people not all caught up in the sexy hype of Jolie. She's ugly and I hate her.
> 
> I agree about Wall-E. Movie looks like awful shit mixed together with pure failure and idiotic fuckfest.



God I wish you professionally reviewed movies...

I could just see the words "An idiotic fuckfest" plastered across the headline of some paper.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> God I wish you professionally reviewed movies...
> 
> I could just see the words "An idiotic fuckfest" plastered across the headline of some paper.



"Naked ladies! Worth seeing!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

CMX calls it "An idiotic Fuckfest wrapped in a Dog shit burrito only slightly redeemed by the ten seconds of bush you see..."


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

Go to see this movie tomorrow, hopefully its good. As for Wall-E, looks like situational comedy doesn't it? One for only the kids I think.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2008)

going to see this tommorrow, I feel it's worth my buccs.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I just got done with it.

Despite all of the trailers...it wasn't what I expected.  Some people may really hate it.  It's definitely geared towards people in the 16-29 demographic range.  I doubt very many old people will see it.  

I thought it was alright.  Could have been better.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't pleased with the way Angelina died...but I guess it makes sense.  It proves that she was willing to follow 'fate' no matter what.  I still wish she had lived though.


I still think comedy is more my genre.  I actually enjoyed Get Smart more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

Listening to a review of it right now...not really positive so far.



> It's basically Harry Potter for Columbine kids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Well, I just got done with it.
> 
> Despite all of the trailers...it wasn't what I expected. Some people may really hate it. It's definitely geared towards people in the 16-29 demographic range. I doubt very many old people will see it.
> 
> ...


How much like the Matrix was it?


----------



## Clue (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm seeing it tonight, and I'm really excited.  I don't have high expectations plot wise, but anything with Morgan Freeman and a buff James McAvoy is guaranteed to entertain me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Was it worth 9 bucks? 

I'm honestly not gonna bother with it even on DVD.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't trust what anyone here says, people are way too hard on movies.


----------



## Clue (Jun 27, 2008)

Has this been getting good reviews?  The only one I read was really negative saying the movie was anti-women and Jolie was an "honorary man."


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How much like the Matrix was it?


The first scene made me think of The Matrix.  Other than that...not so much.

I liked Equilibrium better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Has this been getting good reviews? The only one I read was really negative saying the movie was anti-women and Jolie was an "honorary man."


Written by a hard-up feminist, no doubt. Anti-women? Do they kill women, or call them scum or something? I don't follow.


Rukia said:


> The first scene made me think of The Matrix. Other than that...not so much.
> 
> I liked Equilibrium better.


Hmm, well then, I'll be renting this on DVD. Thanks, bro.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw it on wednesday. shit was fucking epic. i dont care what anyone has to say. if they say it sucked or wasnt the definition of baddass, then their oppinion doesnt matter.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I saw it on wednesday. shit was fucking epic. i dont care what anyone has to say. if they say it sucked or wasnt the definition of baddass, then their oppinion doesnt matter.



If anyone likes this movie then their opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 27, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Has this been getting good reviews?  The only one I read was really negative saying the movie was anti-women and Jolie was an "honorary man."



That doesn't sound credible to me


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Finally, people not all caught up in the sexy hype of Jolie. She's ugly and I hate her.
> 
> I agree about Wall-E. Movie looks like awful shit mixed together with pure failure and idiotic fuckfest.



Damn. I've never seen anyone call Jolie ugly before.


Wall-E looks entertaining, I'll probably pay to see it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Damn. I've never seen anyone call Jolie ugly before.



It's like Keira Knightley, if the coat rack next to her is sexier, there is a problem.

Plus Angelina as all the odd baggage with possible i*c*st.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the part when Angelina jjolie scoops the dud up in the car. That shit was epic.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It's like Keira Knightley, if the coat rack next to her is sexier, there is a problem.
> 
> Plus Angelina as all the odd baggage with possible i*c*st.



But both Jolie and Knightly are attractive. . . .


----------



## Muse (Jun 27, 2008)

Just saw this, god it was so fucking awesome<3


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> But both Jolie and Knightly are attractive. . . .



They're both too fucking skinny. And Angelina is a freak.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Just saw this, god it was so fucking awesome<3



...I might have to see this movie...


----------



## Muse (Jun 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> ...I might have to see this movie...



It's not your typical action movie, it had (what i consider) a really cool way of doing things.  And it's got a whole lot of sarcastic humor, which i love


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> It's not your typical action movie, it had (what i consider) a really cool way of doing things.  And it's got a whole lot of sarcastic humor, which i love



Yea, from the previews it looked like it had a unique directing style. I'll probably see this whenever my family has the money, but Hancock and The Dark Knight come first though.


----------



## Muse (Jun 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, from the previews it looked like it had a unique directing style. I'll probably see this whenever my family has the money.



 Sweet.  


I'm really hoping they make a sequel to this 

EDIT- Oh gawd, I can't wait for The Dark Knight...they played the preview when I saw Wanted and it gave me chills


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2008)

Like I said earlier, I thought this was good.  But Wall-E is better.  Wanted is from my genre of choice...but I have to admit that it isn't as good.  If anyone is struggling to choose between the two...go see Wall-E.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw it today, it was very entertaining.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> They're both too fucking skinny. And Angelina is a freak.



They both look healthy to me, and Jolie could still get it even with all her eccentricities.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> And Angelina is a freak *in bed*.


Fixed.

I question the sexuality of those who think Jolie is ugly or too skinny. What, would you rather do Janice?

Movie was badass. Some guy in the theater yelled "Alright!" in a Quagmire voice when Jolie kissed Wesley which made the entire place crack up. 

I'm gonna see it again soon.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

This sounds like a winner. Might see it if I get bored.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I question the sexuality of those who think Jolie is ugly or too skinny.



Fine, question my sexuality. Just make sure that Jolie stays on top, you may crush her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fine, question my sexuality. Just make sure that Jolie stays on top, you may crush her.


LMAO. I will question it then. Besides, she's about the same size as my current gf, so it's not that much of a stretch for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Besides, she's about the same size as my current gf, so it's not that much of a stretch for me.


Right.



> I will question it then.



Oh my god what have I done!


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 28, 2008)

Jolie > Life.

cross that..

Jolie is beyond life. She is like a super goddess figure.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wanted is FTW.
I will see that movie as soon as possible.

But one question.....how do you curve a bullet? 
(I wasn't serious about the question)


----------



## Hellion (Jun 28, 2008)

I liked it kept the basis of the comic but moved it to a real world situation, and Angelina's ass pek


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2008)

Angelina is one of those women I wouldn't touch because I'm just absolutely convinced they have diseases.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome movie. I liked how they handled the twist with his father. I would have love to seen more of whatever the fuck the dude in the first scene was doing. The friend pulled a Matrix by leaping from one building to the other.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2008)

How come the decoy dude at the end didn't have any reaction to a gun being held to his head?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> How come the decoy dude at the end didn't have any reaction to a gun being held to his head?



Most likely a fellow assassin thinking "Ha! We got you bitch".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

I actually really enjoyed this, glad I went to see it really.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2008)

Friends paying for my ticket tonight so i guess I will be seeing this afterall


----------



## Clue (Jun 28, 2008)

I saw this last night, and I loved it!!  Not enough shirtless McAvoy or nude-from-behind Jolie, but other than that, it was great!  Now I want to see Wall-E.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh, him telling his boss to fuck off was priceless.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Cross pulled a Darth Vader with the "I am your father" thing. The was somehow expected though. You could tell he wasn't the villain when the movie got ot the train scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

The ending really got me, I love it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 29, 2008)

This movie - Fcking epic.

That all i going to say.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to see this movie tomorrow with my friend and his dad. It looks absolutely epic


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow, wasn't what I expected at all. It was still decent though, only plus for me was the action scenes.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 29, 2008)

$51.1M weekend, nice..


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2008)

This movie was stupid but in a cool way.  During the whole first scene we were like WTF?!  But I like how they did that to get you used to all the other crazy shit they were going to do.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was funny how they were trying not to shoot the people on the train, but then everyone ends up dead anyways.  And also how everyone took Morgan Freeman's word about the names after he's been lying the whole movie. 


  This whole movie was ridiculous but it was sure entertaining.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to agree, that movie was a little to farfetched, they went overboard with effects, story was to quick and sort of ridiculous, since non of the assassins followed the rules. Jumper was better then this movie.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 29, 2008)

That was how action movies should be.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard James Mcavoy straps bombs to a bunch of rats, and uses them to infiltrate a building.

True?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 29, 2008)

One of the greatest action films I have seen in a while. Greatest performance by Morgan Freeman. 

Edit: @Vonocourt


*Spoiler*: __ 



Completely true. Was priceless


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

LayZ said:


> This movie was stupid but in a cool way.  During the whole first scene we were like WTF?!  But I like how they did that to get you used to all the other crazy shit they were going to do.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It only makes sense that they're names would show up...I mean think about it, if his name did and he wasn't killed, soon the people he had direct control over would show up too.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 30, 2008)

this movie resembles a lot of the plot in Assasins Creed, only you dont go back in time and you use guns instead of swords, dont you think?


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got back from da movies

LOVED IT 

Fucking awesome


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 30, 2008)

The fight and driving scenes in this movie were fucking orgasmic


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 30, 2008)

Seriously..this movie really changed my view about the gun..

I always thought that main character only can be truly badass with a sword..not gun....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

So, are they running around killing people, with disregard for human life? Or, is the hero a pussy that cries about killing people?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, are they running around killing people, with disregard for human life? Or, is the hero a pussy that cries about killing people?



Hmm a little of both, but the people they kill they have reason to. 



Rokudaime said:


> Seriously..this movie really changed my view about the gun..
> 
> I always thought that main character only can be truly badass with a sword..not gun....



Yeah tell that to all the "badasses" who got shot brandishing a sword before getting popped.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, are they running around killing people, with disregard for human life? Or, is the hero a pussy that cries about killing people?


It is pretty much nothing like the comic book, besides the very beginning.  It is a league of assassins who kill specific people to help better the world, not a gang of supervillians who just love rape and murder.  I actually liked it more than the comics.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2008)

Gooba said:


> It is pretty much nothing like the comic book, besides the very beginning.  It is a league of assassins who kill specific people to help better the world, not a gang of supervillians who just love rape and murder.  I actually liked it more than the comics.



From what I heard the comic sounds like pointless wanking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't mind them being a league of assassins killing for the greater good. What I don't like seeing is a protagonist that always has a problem with killing, never commits to anything, and is afraid of everything, all while crying and complaining about having to do the things he's charged with doing. Shit gets old.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2008)

Nah, he's not like that.  Just a little before he's broken in, but then he's a badass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent... I like my assassins to kill with reckless abandon.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2008)

So a "Kill em all and let fate sort em out," kind of mentality?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah. Did you ever watch the movie "Shooter"? Man, that was an awesome movie. It was hilarious to boot.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2008)

That movie was pretty good.  I liked in the special features when they talked about sniping with an expert.  Apparently if you snipe someone from as far away as the main shot the person doesn't get a hole in them, they completely explode from the hydrodynamics of it.  Also, apparently the bullet would be coming nearly straight down.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome movie.

I thought Jolie would ruin it,but she had so few lines in the movie,she didn't get a chance to do that.

Kinda made me want to be an Assassin lmao.The only thing that could turn me off,was knife fighting with that Spanish butcher.

Thumb up to the Assassins being based in Chicago,Two thumbs up to McAvoy,Jolie,and the rest of the actors.Two *BIG* thumbs up to Morgan"
*Spoiler*: __ 



SHOOT THAT *MUTHAFUCKA!*


" Freeman.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From what I heard the comic sounds like pointless wanking.



That was the whole point of the comics.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

Watching this movie so made me wish that I had my guns back


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed this movie


----------



## Biolink (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Watching this movie so made me wish that I had my guns back



Made me wish I had any,though I can get Claps if I wanted too,but blech...


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL

I'm planning to re-stock up so I can gather some friends and have  a good fuckin time


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 30, 2008)

This is Assasins creed with a different name using guns instead of weapons. going in missions like the main character in assasins creed and then finding out that the guy giving you the missions is actually the bad guy.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 1, 2008)

Negative-Ion said:


> This is Assasins creed with a different name using guns instead of weapons. going in missions like the main character in assasins creed and then finding out that the guy giving you the missions is actually the bad guy.



LOL! True.

Saw it today, awesome action.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

Negative-Ion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This is Assasins creed with a different name using guns instead of weapons. going in missions like the main character in assasins creed and then finding out that the guy giving you the missions is actually the bad guy.




Never heard that plot before. Of course Assassin Creed was the first one to have it.


----------



## -joey- (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm, after reading through peoples reactions, I must be the only person to think the movie was distinctly average. The action scenes were spectacular and broke some conventions and boundaries, even if a little over the top. Especially the last battle which was incredible.

However, the plot left quite a bit to be desired. There were many clich?s and it felt like the character development was forced and presumptuous. James McAvoy annoyed the crap out of me with his over the top girly screaming near the beginning, plus he isn't that great an actor and didn't lend himself to the role well. The plot felt confused as though it was tripping up over itself. It also gave the impression as though it couldn't make its mind up whether to end or not.

Overall, the film felt forced and a little rushed where the script was concerned. It screamed moderate to high budget but afforded little care towards the minor details which turn average films, into great films.

Just my $0.02  Expect an ok b-movie, but not much more imo. Good action flick.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm, maybe this movie isn't pure shit after all. I might rent it on DVD when it comes out. If all else fails it'll give me a good laugh.

and Wall-E was really great, I would recomend it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2008)

fucking awesome 

and lol star wars


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

Negative-Ion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This is Assasins creed with a different name using guns instead of weapons. going in missions like the main character in assasins creed and then finding out that the guy giving you the missions is actually the bad guy.



Glad I saw it already...damn you guys don't spoiler your shit.


----------



## Conan_Kun (Jul 2, 2008)

I went to see The Incredible Hulk.  I though it was good.
I went to see Iron Man.  I thought it was the best movie I've ever saw.
I went to see Wanted.  It tied with Iron Man, if not better.

Damn, I cannot wait until the next 2 weekends of Hancock and The Dark Knight.  I hope the pattern will continue.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 2, 2008)

I went to see this movie during a storm, and got about halfway through it when the theatre lost power.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, when I saw Snakes on a Plane the theater caught fire.


----------



## Conan_Kun (Jul 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I went to see this movie during a storm, and got about halfway through it when the theatre lost power.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> LOL, when I saw Snakes on a Plane the theater caught fire.



Aww, lol.  Did you guy at least get a refund?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just saw the movie today.  I enjoyed it the most of all the movies I've seen so far this summer.  I had a 'Holy Shit!' reaction during the whole movie.  It was that awesome.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2008)

Final Battle scene was absolutely Epic. Especially what Angelina Jolie did at the end, my expression was pure and utter awe.

Great action flick. Reminded me about how I felt when the First Matrix was released.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2008)

Conan_Kun said:


> Aww, lol.  Did you guy at least get a refund?



Actually we got a refund and a free pass. We saw it the next day and it was actually like the day of or the day after Steve Irwin's Death. And I remember making a joke about how when Sam Jackson got mad he was going to use Edo Tensei to summon Steve Irwin to fight the snakes. 



~Avant~ said:


> Final Battle scene was absolutely Epic. Especially what Angelina Jolie did at the end, my expression was pure and utter awe.
> 
> Great action flick. Reminded me about how I felt when the First Matrix was released.



Yeah, too bad they released the other two movies.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll start with the good and say that as far as action scenes and pyrotechnics are concerned, this movie was great. Although, they clearly stole a few things from the Stranglehold game. The main themes in the plot weren't anything we haven't seen before and the twist at the end didn't come as much of a surprise - so it was quite weak in that area. With that said, having Angelina Jolie in another female badass role was a bonus.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 7, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> With that said, having Angelina Jolie in another female badass*bare ass* role was a bonus.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

LayZ said:


> Fixed it for ya.


Nicely done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Final Battle scene was absolutely Epic. Especially what Angelina Jolie did at the end, my expression was pure and utter awe.
> 
> Great action flick. Reminded me about how I felt when the First Matrix was released.


Did she shoot bullets out of her vagina or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2008)

Saw it on friday. Was OK. Some cool scenes but nothing really amazing.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 7, 2008)

I liked it the ending was amazing imo


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally saw this movie, and fucking loved it.  Seriously some awesome stuff.  I loved MacAvoy's performance and I was kinda shocked at hearing Morgan Freeman saying 'friend.' xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2008)

_"Shoot this muthafucka!"_


----------



## LayZ (Jul 15, 2008)

...._"RIGHT NOW!"_

Definitely more like a Samuel L. Jackson line.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Hah oh yeah, definitely.  I mean, I've heard the guy curse in The Shawshank Redemption, but both me and my guy were both like, '..friend?!  Whoa!' xD


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw this movie online it was entertaining.

The main char bursted out with "fucks" way too much. It just came off pretty lame. 

Other than some cheese, movie was fun to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Saw this movie online it was entertaining.
> 
> The main char bursted out with "fucks" way too much. It just came off pretty lame.
> 
> Other than some cheese, movie was fun to watch.


Didn't you hear? The word "fuck" makes you cool, and immediately puts your movie into Oscar contention. Just ask Ben Affleck and Matt Damon.


----------



## plox (Jul 16, 2008)

sick movie

didnt need tht much fuck's

plus wasnt expecting ass nudity


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Didn't you hear? The word "fuck" makes you cool, and immediately puts your movie into Oscar contention. Just ask Ben Affleck and Matt Damon.



Fuck, I didn't get that memo 

I wonder if Morgan Freeman enjoyed his lines in the movie. He's getting real close to turning into Samuel L. Jackson lol

Offtopic, but have you seen SLJ in The Spirit trailer?


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL Morgan Freeman definitely had some Jesse Jackson in him when he said that line

Also btw 

you guys hear?

They coming out with a game that takes place after the movie


----------



## plox (Jul 18, 2008)

kinda late for him to be turing in to sam jakson 
it shouldve been the other way around


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy fuck this movie was epic.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 30, 2008)

Someone needs to make a GIF of the part where he smacks his best friend with the keyboard.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Finally saw this movie, and fucking loved it.  Seriously some awesome stuff.  I loved MacAvoy's performance and I was kinda shocked at hearing Morgan Freeman saying 'friend.' xD



I loled at this simply because I watched Evan Almighty last night. For those of you that don't know, Morgan Freeman plays God in that movie. 



Jotun said:


> Fuck, I didn't get that memo
> 
> I wonder if Morgan Freeman enjoyed his lines in the movie. He's getting real close to turning into Samuel L. Jackson lol
> 
> Offtopic, but have you seen SLJ in The Spirit trailer?



I only say SLJ's pic as The Octopus. Got a link to the trailer?


----------

